# It's not going to be a fun morning.........more skin cancer.



## IKE

Two more spots of basal cell skin cancer have been found on my nose and have to be removed this morning at 8:30.

Without exaggeration since 1977 I've had to have a minimum of two basal cells surgically removed from my face, neck, chest, arms, back and hands......they have ranged from dime size to silver dollar size on the surface but were considerably larger under the surface. Many more were caught early and were able to be frozen before surgery was required.

I've had cancer removed twice already from my nose and folks I'm here to tell you that shots in the nose are very, very, very uncomfortable.......I'm a pretty tuff old boy but they always make my eyes water up.

There's something about the way insurance works but normally, even though the dermatologist and myself know for a fact that it is cancer, I've got to be deadened, a biopsy sent off and then return for another round of shots and the actual removal.

Something about the lack of a skin pigment on people that have red or blonde hair and folks with blue eyes make them more prone to skin cancers.......I've got blue eyes.

I guess the moral to this story is keep a close watch on yourself for any odd sized moles or different colored areas on your body and have anything that doesn't look right taken care of.

The nose is more of a cartilage type tissue and does not close and heal over like skin does and, based on my experience, it leaves a divot where the removal was done. 

Hopefully when this is all over I'll get out of there without looking like a cross between W.C Fields, Porky Pig and a pekingese.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good luck!  I check all my spots but I've been thinking I should get a referral to a dermatologist for a full look at every single spot.  My sister and lots of American friends/relatives get this done every so often.  My mom used to get cancer spots on her face frequently and had them removed.  She had to be very careful of sunshine and always wore a hat.  

I'm very good with sunscreen and when there is strong sunshine like Thailand or Africa I also wear a hat.


----------



## Shalimar

I am so sorry you must go through this Ike. So painful. I hope things are back to normal for you very quickly. Hugs.


----------



## Pappy

Sorry you have to go through this again, Ike. My back is covered with all kinds of tags and moles. Looks like a connect the dots game. Good luck....Pappy


----------



## IKE

At our ages it's a good idea to see a dermatologist once a year for a full body check, they are more in tune with what to look for vs your normal family m.d.

I was in Vietnam for five years and nine months and although there are skin and other types of cancers connected with Agent Orange basal cells are not one of them......basal cells are more attributed to sun exposure and show up later in life.

Have yourselves looked at folks.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ike, hope all goes well today and it isn't too painful.

It's too late to get a referral now as we are going abroad soon, but when we get back I going to nag hubby to get a full body check as well.  We can go together.


----------



## Pappy

Ike...my cousin died of being exposed to agent orange. What a terrible thing to expose our troops with that.


----------



## IKE

Pappy said:


> Ike...my cousin died of being exposed to agent orange. What a terrible thing to expose our troops with that.



I've got some Agent Orange related health issues going on and receive a monthly VA disability check for them but I'm not bitter over being exposed........that's just the way it is.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Good luck!  I check all my spots but I've been thinking I should get a referral to a dermatologist for a full look at every single spot.  My sister and lots of American friends/relatives get this done every so often.  My mom used to get cancer spots on her face frequently and had them removed.  She had to be very careful of sunshine and always wore a hat.
> 
> I'm very good with sunscreen and when there is strong sunshine like Thailand or Africa I also wear a hat.



Yes...  I go to a Derm every year or so for a complete body check... and I do mean COMPLETE..  she checks places that I can't see... that's important...   then she removes or freezes off anything that looks the least bit funky.    So far so good.. no cancer.. but I spent my misguided youth on the shores of Lake Michigan slathered in baby oil... and it only takes one really bad sunburn to set the wheels for skin cancer in motion..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Yes...  I go to a Derm every year or so for a complete body check... and I do mean COMPLETE..  she checks places that I can't see... that's important...   then she removes or freezes off anything that looks the least bit funky.    So far so good.. no cancer.. but I spent my misguided youth on the shores of Lake Michigan slathered in baby oil... and it only takes one really bad sunburn to set the wheels for skin cancer in motion..



I've had quite a few bad burns, mostly when I was younger.  I have pale skin that tends to burn rather than tan.  I've been very careful for years, but I will get checked.


----------



## IKE

Well I just got out of the shower so I'm going to get ready and go "Git-R-Done".

Later


----------



## IKE

Well I'm back and it looks like it is going to be more involved than I thought.

Doc found three cancer spots on my nose instead of just two and he also found one on top of my left shoulder.....three deadening shots on my nose and biopsies and one shot on my shoulder and a biopsy.

After the results come back he is going to remove the cancer on my shoulder himself but he does not want to work on the ones on my nose so he is going to refer me to another dermatologist that has had additional schooling in reconstructive surgery for those three places. He said that the doctor he's referring me to may do all three at once or may do them one at a time, it just depends on how involved they will be.

His gal said that the shoulder, because of the upcoming short Thanksgiving week, may not be able to be taken care till the week after the holiday and the referral may not take place till December some time.

Maybe I'll ask ole Santa for a new nose for Xmas eh ?


----------



## SeaBreeze

So sorry to hear that Ike, this must all be so painful for you and upsetting....hugs.  I can only wish you the best, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Shalimar

Jeez Ike, when it rains it pours. Hoping for the best possible outcome for you.


----------



## IKE

Thanks for the well wishes ladies.......I feel I need something, is it too damn early for a adult beverage ?


----------



## Lon

Our histories with Basal Cell Cancers are so similar Ike, mine going back to 1977 as well. I have had a total of 20 surgeries with the most recent this past August. I too am of the blue eyed fair skin group that's spent too much time in the sun without sun screen. Those South Pacific Islands and New Zealand/Australia visits were sure fun times but raised hell with my nose/ears/neck and cheeks. 15 minutes in the sun in those parts of the world is the equivalent of one hour in the sun else where. I have had two Mohs Procedures which is quite interesting. 


dwww.fdsderm.com/*mohs*-*surgery*‎.


----------



## Ameriscot

IKE said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ladies.......I feel I need something, is it too damn early for a adult beverage ?



Sorry Ike!  Hope all goes well and you don't have to wait too long.  Go ahead, have a drink!  Not too early.


----------



## Warrigal

OZ is  skin cancer central - a population of mostly fair skinned people, genetically designed for cooler climates living in a land when the sun doesn't just shine, it scorches. Our outdoor lifestyle has resulted in an older population who were regularly subjected to sun burn when younger and having various skins cancers burnt off or removed is an annual event. I've had two that required the skills of a plastic surgeon to avoid needing a skin graft, the rest have been treated with liquid nitrogen.

I have see old people in nursing homes with skin cancers that were neglected and while they weren't going to kill them they were pitiful to behold. I strongly support having full body check ups at our age. Even the soles of the feet can be the site of melanomas.

IKE, distressing as it has been for you, you are doing the right thing, not only for yourself but also for your loved ones. Courage and fortitude to you.


----------



## IKE

Warrigal said:


> OZ is  skin cancer central - a population of mostly fair skinned people, genetically designed for cooler climates living in a land when the sun doesn't just shine, it scorches. Our outdoor lifestyle has resulted in an older population who were regularly subjected to sun burn when younger and having various skins cancers burnt off or removed is an annual event. I've had two that required the skills of a plastic surgeon to avoid needing a skin graft, the rest have been treated with liquid nitrogen.
> 
> I have see old people in nursing homes with skin cancers that were neglected and while they weren't going to kill them they were pitiful to behold. I strongly support having full body check ups at our age. Even the soles of the feet can be the site of melanomas.
> 
> IKE, distressing as it has been for you, you are doing the right thing, not only for yourself but also for your loved ones. Courage and fortitude to you.



Thank you.

Take it from one who knows folks............go get a head to toe check up for skin cancer.


----------



## Butterfly

Ike, were you exposed to a lot of sun in your youth?  My dad had a running battle with that type of skin cancer, which they always said was from his years and years of being out in the sun without a hat.  And of course we are a mile high here, which they say makes sun exposure more intense.


----------



## fureverywhere

fI'm so sorry, my Dad has had this issue for quite a while. They would remove whatever and he finds himsetylf bleeding into his shirt. I have red hair and far fairer skin...I must be totally ******.  Hubby is Sicilian and some of his " beauty marks"..scare ,me


----------



## deesierra

Dang cancer anyway! Sure throws a big speed bump in the road of life. Wishing you well IKE :encouragement:


----------



## IKE

Butterfly said:


> Ike, were you exposed to a lot of sun in your youth?  My dad had a running battle with that type of skin cancer, which they always said was from his years and years of being out in the sun without a hat.  And of course we are a mile high here, which they say makes sun exposure more intense.



I never have been one to purposely lay out in the sun to get a tan but I suppose I did run around a lot without a shirt on outside and I can recall a couple of pretty bad sunburns when I was in my early twenties.........it's finally caught up to me.

My doctor did tell me that if the fella he is referring me to felt that he couldn't handle it that he would then refer me to a regular plastic surgeon.

I do feel fortunate though, I guess if a person has to have one of the many types of cancer basal cell is the one to have.


----------



## imp

*Our Friend's Malignancies*

My wife's old boss from Phoenix has had over the years numerous skin cancers removed from his face; perhaps several dozen, which left minor discolored spots.

As a lifelong avid believer in the Vitamin D benefits of exposure to the sun, in my case I've taken advantage of any chance to spend time in the sun. 30 years in Chicago, where blazing clear sky occurs only a few days annually, then 30+ years of desert sun, I have yet to experience any ill-effect. And when considering that malignant melanoma has been found as often as not, in hidden, out of the sun places (in the mouth, etc.), I've come to question the claims about sunlight exposure.

OK, fire away! Statistics, studies, scientific evidence.....etc. Any idea how much revenue is generated by "damaging sunlight" propaganda? Billions spent on potions, lotions, sunscreens, herbals. Necessarily spent?

Or, am I just a very lucky old fool?   imp


----------



## Butterfly

I think it's pretty well established that sun exposure does facilitate some forms of skin cancer, but not all.  I don't know if there is a direct connection with malignant melanoma, which is a whole different colored horse than basal cell.


----------



## IKE

Well the one on my shoulder was removed and sewn up about an hour ago........all went well.

My doctor has faxed my file, with pictures, to the doctor that he feels is better qualified to do the work on my nose and all I'm doing now is waiting on a call for the first appointment.


----------



## Butterfly

Glad the shoulder one went well.  I hope you don't have to wait too long for that next appointment.


----------



## QuickSilver

Glad it went OK for you today...  have that adult beverage now..


----------



## Shalimar

Have two drinks Ike, you deserve it!


----------



## IKE

Shalimar said:


> Have two drinks Ike, you deserve it!



Thanks lady's.


----------



## chic

Glad to hear all went well with your shoulder Ike. You must be pleased to have it behind you. Health issues and surgeries are so disruptive and troubling at this time of year especially. 

Best health to you. Peace - Chic


----------



## IKE

Thank you Chic.......I've got a feeling that yesterday was a piece of cake compared to what it's going to be like removing the cancers from my nose.

I just hope that after he's finished that I'm still as pretty as I am now.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ike, good to know your shoulder went well.  I don't envy you at all with the nose cancer, I hope they can remove it with minimal damage, that must be very painful.


----------



## IKE

SeaBreeze said:


> Ike, good to know your shoulder went well.  I don't envy you at all with the nose cancer, I hope they can remove it with minimal damage, that must be very painful.



The gal from the place I'm being referred to called today and they are going to get me in for a 'look see' on the 17th.

A 'look see' meaning she said that the doctor had seen my post biopsy pictures but before doing any surgery he wanted to physically look at my nose before he scheduled a surgery.

I could be totally wrong, and hopefully I am, but it kinda sounds like to me that after seeing the pictures he doesn't want to do the work and he's going to send me off to a plastic surgeon which is basically the last option.......or it could be that he wants to look and see if he wants to do it in a hospital vs his office.

All I'm doing at this stage is guessing and won't know anything till the 17th.


----------



## Butterfly

I"m glad they could get you in relatively quickly.  Sometimes around here you have to wait a LONG time to get in to a specialist.


----------



## IKE

I went yesterday for my 'look see' and this doctor removes cancer using the 'Mohs' procedure, as opposed to just cutting wide and deep the first time he makes a thin slice, checks it, another thin slice and checks and keeps doing this till it shows he has removed it all (he has a lab in house) and then closes the wound. He said that he would more than likely have to get tissue from behind my ears and graft it in on each spot. 

Both spots are on the side of each nostril close to the cheek and are already a divot from being removed once before but apparently not all of it was removed because it came back....so from the start he's dealing with areas where the nostril wall has already been thinned.

He's only going to do one at a time and the first one is scheduled for Jan. 26th at 7:15 a.m. and could take anywhere between 4 to 8 hours depending how many times he has to cut and how long it takes to repair the wound area.....I also have to have a designated driver (mama) take me home because he said that he'll but a large compression bandage on the wound site afterwards, that can't be wet or removed for 48 hours, and my glasses may not fit correctly.

Then after the first side heals enough to suit him he'll then start on the other side and begin the procedure all over so it kinda looks like I'll have bandaged and scabbed up nose and ears for a few months after he gets started........oh well, at least I'll still have a nose.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> At our ages it's a good idea to see a dermatologist once a year for a full body check, they are more in tune with what to look for vs your normal family m.d.
> 
> I was in Vietnam for five years and nine months and although there are skin and other types of cancers connected with Agent Orange basal cells are not one of them......basal cells are more attributed to sun exposure and show up later in life.
> 
> Have yourselves looked at folks.



Good luck with your removals Ike..

I had some done also, being a truck driver, mine appeared on the left side of my face..I was told this is common with drivers as they get the sun and mirror reflection there!!

My worst one was on my cheek and I thought that I would look like I had a centipede on my face with 23 stitches!! The doc was great and made the stitches in the folds of my cheek and it is hardly noticeable..


----------



## IKE

IKE said:


> I went yesterday for my 'look see' and this doctor removes cancer using the 'Mohs' procedure, as opposed to just cutting wide and deep the first time he makes a thin slice, checks it, another thin slice and checks and keeps doing this till it shows he has removed it all (he has a lab in house) and then closes the wound. He said that he would more than likely have to get tissue from behind my ears and graft it in on each spot.
> 
> Both spots are on the side of each nostril close to the cheek and are already a divot from being removed once before but apparently not all of it was removed because it came back....so from the start he's dealing with areas where the nostril wall has already been thinned.
> 
> He's only going to do one at a time and the first one is scheduled for Jan. 26th at 7:15 a.m. and could take anywhere between 4 to 8 hours depending how many times he has to cut and how long it takes to repair the wound area.....I also have to have a designated driver (mama) take me home because he said that he'll but a large compression bandage on the wound site afterwards, that can't be wet or removed for 48 hours, and my glasses may not fit correctly.
> 
> Then after the first side heals enough to suit him he'll then start on the other side and begin the procedure all over so it kinda looks like I'll have bandaged and scabbed up nose and ears for a few months after he gets started........oh well, at least I'll still have a nose.



Thanks for the well wishes Ken.


----------



## Lon

What a coincidence. I got a call from my Dermatologist yesterday telling me the biopsy taken from my nose two weeks ago was positive for yet another Basal Cell Cancer. So now I am scheduled for surgery on January 6th. Nice way to start the new year eh? No big deal since I have gone through this many times before.


----------



## IKE

Lon said:


> No big deal since I have gone through this many times before.



I've had skin cancer removed many, many times in the past also Lon and three times already on my nose but apparently this time it's going to be quite a bit more involved in order to keep me from ending up looking like a Pekingese.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope all goes well for you both Ike and Lon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

IKE said:


> I went yesterday for my 'look see' and this doctor removes cancer using the 'Mohs' procedure, as opposed to just cutting wide and deep the first time he makes a thin slice, checks it, another thin slice and checks and keeps doing this till it shows he has removed it all (he has a lab in house) and then closes the wound. He said that he would more than likely have to get tissue from behind my ears and graft it in on each spot.
> 
> Both spots are on the side of each nostril close to the cheek and are already a divot from being removed once before but apparently not all of it was removed because it came back....so from the start he's dealing with areas where the nostril wall has already been thinned.
> 
> He's only going to do one at a time and the first one is scheduled for Jan. 26th at 7:15 a.m. and could take anywhere between 4 to 8 hours depending how many times he has to cut and how long it takes to repair the wound area.....I also have to have a designated driver (mama) take me home because he said that he'll but a large compression bandage on the wound site afterwards, that can't be wet or removed for 48 hours, and my glasses may not fit correctly.
> 
> Then after the first side heals enough to suit him he'll then start on the other side and begin the procedure all over so it kinda looks like I'll have bandaged and scabbed up nose and ears for a few months after he gets started........oh well, at least I'll still have a nose.



Good luck with the procedure Ike, it sounds promising.  I'll be thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lon said:


> What a coincidence. I got a call from my Dermatologist yesterday telling me the biopsy taken from my nose two weeks ago was positive for yet another Basal Cell Cancer. So now I am scheduled for surgery on January 6th. Nice way to start the new year eh? No big deal since I have gone through this many times before.



Sorry to hear your biopsy was positive Lon, hope your surgery goes smoothly.


----------



## fureverywhere

Wishing you the best son. Like I've said before my Dad used to get deep tans every summer plus yard work. Wish I could hook you guys up. He goes through removal a few times a year. Hope you get through it with flying colors.


----------



## Pookie

Prayers here for all of you going through this. My 97-year-old aunt went through this back in October.

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## deesierra

Sounds like you are in good hands with this surgeon IKE. Positive thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## deesierra

Lon said:


> What a coincidence. I got a call from my Dermatologist yesterday telling me the biopsy taken from my nose two weeks ago was positive for yet another Basal Cell Cancer. So now I am scheduled for surgery on January 6th. Nice way to start the new year eh? No big deal since I have gone through this many times before.



Cancer is undeniably a big deal Lon. Nice try at minimizing it! Positive wishes to you. Happy New Year....attitude is everything.


----------



## IKE

Everyone's well wishes are greatly appreciated......thank you.


----------



## hollydolly

Ike all the best ....hope everything can go as stress and pain free as is possible..


----------



## IKE

Thank you Holly.


----------



## IKE

Well I had the first surgery on Jan. 26th, I was there over three hours because using the MOHS procedure he had to cut twice to remove all the cancer and then get tissue from behind my ear and close everything.....the right nostril surgery is scheduled for March 9th.

When I went in this past Monday to have the stitches removed I counted five other seniors there for follow ups or in the process of having their surgeries done with bandages on their noses.

Six days after having my nose done with the specialist I had my annual full body check with my regular dermatologist and he found and froze six more young Basal Cells on my back and one on my forehead.

I can't stress enough folks......schedule yourself for a full body check with your dermatologist.


----------



## deesierra

IKE said:


> Well I had the first surgery on Jan. 26th, I was there over three hours because using the MOHS procedure he had to cut twice to remove all the cancer and then get tissue from behind my ear and close everything.....the right nostril surgery is scheduled for March 9th.
> 
> When I went in this past Monday to have the stitches removed I counted five other seniors there for follow ups or in the process of having their surgeries done with bandages on their noses.
> 
> Six days after having my nose done with the specialist I had my annual full body check with my regular dermatologist and he found and froze six more young Basal Cells on my back and one on my forehead.
> 
> I can't stress enough folks......schedule yourself for a full body check with your dermatologist.



Continued well wishes to you through this process IKE. Hope it's all behind you soon, once and for all.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Well I had the first surgery on Jan. 26th, I was there over three hours because using the MOHS procedure he had to cut twice to remove all the cancer and then get tissue from behind my ear and close everything.....the right nostril surgery is scheduled for March 9th.
> 
> When I went in this past Monday to have the stitches removed I counted five other seniors there for follow ups or in the process of having their surgeries done with bandages on their noses.
> 
> Six days after having my nose done with the specialist I had my annual full body check with my regular dermatologist and he found and froze six more young Basal Cells on my back and one on my forehead.
> 
> I can't stress enough folks......schedule yourself for a full body check with your dermatologist.



..I have had 2 removed from my neck and face..


----------



## Shalimar

Best of luck Ike. My thoughts are with you. I hope it is not too horrible an experience.


----------



## Butterfly

Ike, I hope you are doing well and continue to do so.  My dad struggled with this most of his later life. They took them off as they appeared, but it was a constant worry for him.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sorry you're going through this Ike, hoping things go as well as possible for you on March 9th, will be sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## IKE

Thank you for the well wishes ladies, they really do mean a lot.


----------



## IKE

Well boys and girls here we go again.......I've got to be there at 7:15 this morning to have the work done on the right nostril.

The surgery site on my left nostril is still pink and the divot is pretty deep and not totally flush even after getting tissue from behind my left ear.....after over about six weeks my ear is still a pretty tender, I'll ask the doc about that this morning.


----------



## Pappy

Thinking of you, Ike.. Good luck.


----------



## IKE

Thanks pappy.

The surgery was more involved than the doc thought mainly because of the area that had to be removed was considerably larger than he anticipated......darn near the whole side of my nostril.

This time he not only had to remove cartilage from behind my hear to fill in the hole he also had to remove some actual skin tissue to go on top of that.

After removing the cancer (it took two tries) he first filled the hole with cartilage and sewed that in place then he put skin on top of that and sewed that in place then he took a piece of gauze and sewed that in place over the skin and cartilage (which is called a skin graft bolster).....it took quite a awhile to get the wound closed.

Neither my nose or ear can be wet for at least seven days and that is also when I have to return for him to remove the gauze / bolster.

He gave me some 7.5 Loritabs for pain but I've elected not to take them till possibly bedtime.....I'm just taking Tylenol now, which doesn't seem to be working all that well. 

On the bright side, after what went on today this means that the remainder of the week can only get better.


----------



## Karen99

Thinking of you Ike.

View attachment 27429


----------



## Shalimar

Eek. What an ordeal Ike!  I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sorry to hear that Ike, sounds very painful, you must be so upset...hugs.  Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping you heal quickly.


----------



## fureverywhere

Hope you're feeling better soon son...


----------



## Butterfly

Ike, sorry you are having to go through this.  Sending you healing thoughts and prayers.

Are you awake through the surgery?  I don't think I could keep my cool, with someone working on my face -- seeing the scalpel coming and all.  They'd probably have to sedate me.


----------



## NancyNGA

Best wishes to you also, Ike.


----------



## IKE

Butterfly said:


> Ike, sorry you are having to go through this.  Sending you healing thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Are you awake through the surgery?  I don't think I could keep my cool, with someone working on my face -- seeing the scalpel coming and all.  They'd probably have to sedate me.



Doc had a pretty good idea that it was going to be somewhat more involved this time so I was given the prior option of either going in the hospital and being put under using a general anesthesia or having the work done in the office using a local anesthesia.......although mama disagreed I went with the local to avoid the all day afterwards groggy / not in control feeling.

I'm normally not up at this time but even after taking the Loritab earlier sleep is coming in just short little bursts because of the discomfort and throbbing of my ear and nose so I just decided to go ahead and get up for awhile.

Doc did mention that depending on how I healed he may have to operate again (my option) for a little more reconstruction / cosmetic surgery......we'll see.

My sincere thanks to everyone for all the well wishes, they really do mean a lot.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Ike. Hugs and a speedy recovery.


----------



## IKE

Thank you Vicky.


----------



## Ameriscot

Wishing you the best, Ike.  Hugs.


----------



## IKE

Thanks Annie......I dropped you a note.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## IKE

Thank you Ken.


----------



## Butterfly

Hope you can get some relaxation and rest, Ike.  I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## IKE

Well I had the stitches removed from the gauze bolster late this morning......the skin graft bolster is sewn on top of the skin which is sewn on top of the cartilage and both were removed from the back of my ear to help fill the large deep divot in the side of my right nostril.

When he did the surgery doc was up front and told me that sometimes, even though it's mine, the body rejects the skin (but rarely the cartilage) so today when the gauze bolster was removed he said that the skin under it looked pink which told him that it was getting blood and therefore my chances of the skin taking hold permanently looked promising......we'll see.

Are you ready for this ?

He saw a spot just to the left of center on the tip of my nose that he doesn't like the looks of and feels it needs to have a biopsy done when I go back in two months for the follow up on the areas that are still in the process of healing now......oh well, better me than someone else I guess.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sometimes it's just one worry after another, isn't it.  Maybe the Doc is just being super cautious.  Glad the skin graft is looking good.


----------



## Pappy

Good grief, Ike. It's about time you're get a break.


----------



## IKE

Pappy said:


> Good grief, Ike. It's about time you're get a break.



Thanks Nancy.

If it keeps on going Pappy I'll have a really nice nose but I won't have any ears left......how the heck am I gonna wear my glasses with no ears ??


----------



## Shalimar

Lord Ike. I sure hope this nose ordeal is over soon. Hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ike, good to hear that the skin taking hold looks promising, but sad to hear you need another biopsy....when it rains it pours for you my friend, hugs.


----------



## BlunderWoman

Hang in there Ike. My very best thoughts and wishes to you and your wife. ((hugs))


----------



## IKE

Thanks for the well wishes ladies......with you gals behind me I'm sure this will all be over for the best soon.


----------



## Ameriscot

Hope it's fixed and over quickly, Ike.


----------



## IKE

Thanks Annie.


----------



## IKE

Understanding why now doesn't help one bit (click link)......the itching is driving me up the wall !

http://www.advancedtissue.com/understanding-wound-healing-itching-dilemma/


----------



## Shalimar

Must be horrible Ike. Isn't there anything you can take to alleviate it? If you aren't able to touch it, is there a pill you could take to manage the symptoms?


----------



## IKE

Shalimar said:


> Must be horrible Ike. Isn't there anything you can take to alleviate it? If you aren't able to touch it, is there a pill you could take to manage the symptoms?



Jeez I hate to take another pill girl......I take so many now I rattle when I walk. 

I'll get though it......better an itch than pain eh ?


----------



## Shalimar

Hugs Ike. I hope this ordeal soon passes. When it does, treat yourself to something special--whatever that means to you. You deserve it!


----------



## Debby

Just read through this thread and all the while I was thinking of Rick Simpson and all the cancer he cured using marijuana oil.  It's absolutely criminal that cancer research in this country has refused to consider it despite anecdotal evidence that it works!  How many people could potentially be saved from going through what you've gone thru here Ike and the others by putting a tiny drop of the oil on top of the spots!  But then I guess that those doctors and surgeons wouldn't be able to afford their country club memberships and so on.  

Not fair at all for any folks who are faced with this problem.  These are the kinds of situations where I always wish that the ones who refuse to do the research could be the next ones to suffer horribly from the same affliction.  If anybody deserves it, they do.


----------



## IKE

Well crap here we go again.

I had my routine every four month dermatologist check one week ago today......he froze three spots on my head and neck but then he gets out the magnifying glass and looks a spot on my nose and says, "I think we better do a biopsy".

The results came back today and it's more damn skin cancer !

He's sending the biopsy results and pictures of the before and after the cut to the specialist who worked on me before that did the two surgeries and skin grafts on my nose and they are supposed to call me to set up a appointment.......naturally he doesn't know for sure but he thinks it'll be around mid Dec. before the specialist will be able to get me in, we'll see.

It wasn't any fun the first time.....it wasn't any fun the second time.....and I'm pretty damn sure it's not going to be any fun this time.

You think that maybe Santa can just bring me a whole new nose for Xmas ?


----------



## BlondieBoomer

Well, it's a good thing you're being checked often and it's taken care of right away. But terrible that you're going to have to go through having it removed a third time. Especially this time of year when you're out and about all the time. I hope this time the surgery is a quick one and it heals fast.


----------



## Shalimar

IKE said:


> Well crap here we go again.
> 
> I had my routine every four month dermatologist check one week ago today......he froze three spots on my head and neck but then he gets out the magnifying glass and looks a spot on my nose and says, "I think we better do a biopsy".
> 
> The results came back today and it's more damn skin cancer !
> 
> He's sending the biopsy results and pictures of the before and after the cut to the specialist who worked on me before that did the two surgeries and skin grafts on my nose and they are supposed to call me to set up a appointment.......naturally he doesn't know for sure but he thinks it'll be around mid Dec. before the specialist will be able to get me in, we'll see.
> 
> It wasn't any fun the first time.....it wasn't any fun the second time.....and I'm pretty damn sure it's not going to be any fun this time.
> 
> You think that maybe Santa can just bring me a whole new nose for Xmas ?


Damn, big stuff, this sucks! So hoping it isn't a huge ordeal and over soon. Hugs.


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm sorry to hear that, IKE.  You sure are having some bad luck.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thinking about you Ike, so sad to hear this again, I can't imagine how painful and worrisome this is for you.  Sending warm thoughts your way...hugs.


----------



## Butterfly

Ike, I'm sorry to hear you are going through this again.


----------



## HazyDavey

Ike, I'm sorry you have to be dealing with this. Best Wishes & Better Days to you.


----------



## Pappy

That really stinks, Ike. Sounds like you've had more than your share of skin cancers. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Pookie

Danggit. Thinking of you with love and hugs.


----------



## nvtribefan

That sucks!  Sounds like Moh's surgery. My partner has had that surgery twice, and we joke about the "pound of flesh" he donates to his dermatologist every six months.  I just ask him "how many cancers this time?"


----------



## bluebreezes

How frustrating to get news like this, Ike, and it's hard to rest easy that all is OK. I'm sorry this is happening to you, and I hope after this next bit, maybe that will be the end of it for you.


----------



## IKE

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.


----------

